# Wide Boots



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

i have wide feet and i found that burton rulers fit my feet the best out of all the boots my local shop had


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Burton, 32, Nitro, and Vans also make wide cut boots.

Nito


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm looking at the Burton Rulers; how much do they tend to pack in after a few days?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I love my burton rulers becuase I can control how tight I make the lower zone of my foot.


----------

